# ID Needed



## jmacdonald (Mar 24, 2010)

Hello,

I am very new to the aquarium plant hobby. I was recently given a 55 Gallon tank along with fish that were already in it. Please excuse the blue substrate, it came with the tank and I will be changing that to something more natural when I have funds available. After having it setup I decided that I wanted to attempt live plants as plastic plants do not appeal to me. So I went out and purchased some plants and I now have 4 different plant species in my tank. None of which have come with any sort of labeling. I just picked them from tanks that they have their fish kept in at Pets Unlimited. 

Two species seem to be doing well with a weekly dosing of sera florena, and 2x 15W Flora-Glo plant lights that are several years old. One I have identified as Canadian Water Weed (Elodea Canadensis), and the other looks exactly like another already recently identified here on the site, Hemianthus Micrathemoides. I can actually notice the plants growing day to day. The other two species seem to be growing slowly, if at all. I am guessing one is a Bacopa, and the other may be some type of Anubias. 

DSC00815: 
Left Back: Hemianthus Micrathemoides (I Think)
Left: Some sort of Anubias (I Think)
Middle: Some sort of Bacopa (I Think)
Right: Elodea Canadensis


DSC00816:
Closer look at what i think is the Bacopa and Elodea Canadensis

DSC00812 and DSC00811:
Closer look at what I think is the Anubias

Any confirmation/help would be appreciated. I can also attempt to get better pictures if needed.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi jmacdonald,

First of all, I see this is your first post.....welcome to APC!

DSC00815:
Left Back: Hemianthus Micrathemoides (I Think)
More like Hygrophila polysperma

Left: Some sort of Anubias (I Think)
Looks like an Echinodorus (Sword plant)

Middle: Some sort of Bacopa (I Think)
That's what I think too

Right: Elodea Canadensis
Ditto

Glad you joined us!


----------

